# BUCHAREST | Unirii View Tower | 94m | 17 fl | U/C



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

This is 6 m short of a highrise, but a nice addition to Bucharest skyline, and indeed a fine architecture. 

If mods thinks it's not compliant with the rules, they can move it to a proper place. Thanks and sorry if inappropiate. :cheers:



Cosmin said:


> *Height:* 94 m
> 
> *Floors:* 17
> 
> ...





Blacklord said:


> ^^
> I am not very sure, but something is moving there , they put the protection panels and i hope they will start soon the major works.:cheers:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh my god, I love it! Formal, corporate, classy, an amazing example of pure international modernism! I was waiting for Bucharest to get a tower like this. I was very happy with the Sky Tower so I hope this one will blow me away as well! Can't wait to visit it when it's finished... :drool:
Hopefully Bucharest is staring to go through a construction boom and replace the endless rows of ugly commieblocks with classy skyscrapers like this.


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

This is not a skyscraper, and this thread should be here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=904


----------



## Le Clerk (Oct 22, 2007)

A few more shots from FB:


----------



## HenriGermain (Oct 21, 2012)

I kept wondering why only the beautiful front facade is shown everywhere and than on the end of the video I saw it's horrible, disharmonious shape! D:

Shame, it was so promising.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, so... it's not a perfect rectangle?


----------

